
Basic Security for the Operations Impaired: Stop Sharing Credentials - rtisdale
https://roberttisdale.com/basic-security-for-the-operations-impaired-stop-sharing-credentials/
======
rtisdale
I know most of the people here are generally senior so might not be engaging
in this sort of thing.

If you are sharing credentials though, the article might be useful read for
you.

I also mention a great tool by the guys over at Widdix for utilizing IAM
CodeCommit Public Keys for EC2 server access.

It's hacky but it's clever and works pretty well.

[https://github.com/widdix/aws-ec2-ssh](https://github.com/widdix/aws-ec2-ssh)

